# Rejuvenating a rohloff shifter grip



## shwinboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Just thought I'd share this. Rohloff shifter grips wear smooth really quickly and their grip isn't as nice in the hand as the sram xx equivalent. I like the raised ribs on the sram grip shifters. So not wanting to throw out and replace another shifter grip I decided to see if I could give it a new lease on life with a grip profile I prefer.
I cleand the grip with alcohol and used a moldable rubber putty called sugru to make 3 raised ribs on the grip. Seems to have set really firm and adhered to the rubber well.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Please confirm if it works on the long run

I've posted a tip there:
http://forums.mtbr.com/internal-gear-hubs/rohloff-tips-1025563.html


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

you could also install the newer gripshift rubber, Rohloff article 8190:

https://www.rohloff.de/no_cache/de/.../produktsuche/?tt_products[sword]=griff gummi

I think it is interchangeable with yours, but better check with Rohloff before ordering.

Maybe some tape around it would also help. After approx. 18tkm (~12tm) I still do not have any problems exept when it is raining and I am not wearing gloves. But I admit I ride the bike mostly on my commute and when I found my rythm, I dont need to shift much anymore, so it takes a lot of time to wear out.


----------



## shwinboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Just an update on the durability of my suguru shifter grip rejuvenation. It seems to be holding up well. The suguru ribs I made are still adhering well. Although they feel soft they seem to not be wearing down unreasonably fast. I think this is turning out to be a very viable method of cheaply re-profiling a worn out rohloff grip.


----------

